# Help With Care and Identification of Centipede



## Shag (Sep 15, 2012)

I found this centipede crossing the street while I was walking home from work at about 9 PM in the Lakeside area of San Diego, I thought it was bad ass looking so I decided to capture it. I really don't know what type it is, I was thinking either scolopendra polymorpha or scolopendra+aztecorum? I keep it in a 10 gallon fish tank that I mist every night and every morning with filtered tap water. When I first got it I fed it a piece of pork and a day later a piece of carne asada from a burrito I bought. It seemed to be really hungry and its legs were wiggling with what I thought was enjoyment as it was eating. Now I buy it crickets that I have to feed to it with tweasers since it seems to be too slow to capture them itself. It's seems to be more of a scavenger type of creature than a hunter. Also, It seems to be missing the 2 ''antennae'' that stick out of the end of other centipedes so maybe it was attacked by something. It's about 6 1/2 inches long right now.

I was wondering if you guys could help me identify this thing and maybe give me some tips on how to properly care for it since I would really love to keep it around, they seem so interesting.

Sorry for the picture quality it was taken by my phone, I will charge my camera and get better shots of it later.


----------



## Shag (Sep 16, 2012)

40 views and no reply rofl. Bump


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 16, 2012)

Here you go: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?206813-Found-this-Centipede-Its-Injured

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCPs (Sep 16, 2012)

I have seen this species twice now that I think about it. I once found one in lakeside, and wasn't able to catch it but it looked the same and much bigger than a polymorpha. I have also seen a smaller blue centipede, what I believe is a juvenile of this species, that a friend captured in Julian, California.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 16, 2012)

It's possible but small S. polymorpha commonly have blue legs and blue on the body.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCPs (Sep 16, 2012)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> It's possible but small S. polymorpha commonly have blue legs and blue on the body.


Yes, they are pretty! This blue centipede was about 3" and very blue if I remember correctly...to me it looked like something other than polymorpha since I've seen juveniles and they have a weaker blue that still shows their general striped color scheme. This guy didn't have any stripes, just solid blue. If there is a truly adult blue species in the Julian area than I wouldn't consider my (now dead, so don't ask for photos) specimen to be a siting of this pede, but otherwise I hear the juvenile of this one is blue so I would consider it very possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 18, 2012)

I think user krabbelspine had a chance to look at a museum specimen(?) or two and determined no differences with polymorpha.  Maybe he'll be kind enough to stop in and say a few words.  If anyone wants to send me a baker's dozen of these, I'll try to make more  Scout's honor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCPs (Sep 18, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> If anyone wants to send me a baker's dozen of these, I'll try to make more  Scout's honor.


I've only seen...well...maybe 2, captured neither. However, I believe the first one I saw was larger than a standard polymorpha so I hope he can explain!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpionidae (Sep 18, 2012)

Whatever it is, don't let it eat itself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 18, 2012)

A problem is that now and then diff sps have a feature/s used for ID that is the same in each sps, of course that's why the molecular method came into play.  I still have what some call a blond heros that I still strongly doubt is heros.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shag (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Are these things able to hunt down food or do they just go after already dead things or slower moving creatures. I don't know how it would be able to catch a cricket itself. I hear you guys talking about mites on your centipedes, how do they get those? Is it from substrate you get from outside or are they also in store bought stuff like at PetsMart. I was thinking of buying it some wood chips from a pet store and maybe something it could crawl and hide in. Anyone have any input?


----------



## satchellwk (Sep 19, 2012)

Shag said:


> Thanks for the replies. Are these things able to hunt down food or do they just go after already dead things or slower moving creatures. I don't know how it would be able to catch a cricket itself. I hear you guys talking about mites on your centipedes, how do they get those? Is it from substrate you get from outside or are they also in store bought stuff like at PetsMart. I was thinking of buying it some wood chips from a pet store and maybe something it could crawl and hide in. Anyone have any input?


For feeding, they can hunt, but, especially with crickets, the feeders loose in your enclosure can be hazardous. For my larger ones, I tong feed live, but for smaller ones I pre-kill and leave. They don't seem to mind scavenging too much. Mites will just kinda show up, there's not much you can do to prevent them except for making sure uneaten food is removed. I haven't experienced and problems with them yet. Also, a healthy population of isopods or springtails will out-compete any mites. For bedding, the best stuff by far, in my experience, is coco fiber. It's sold in bricks and you add water, and it has a dirt consistency while retaining moisture really well. Good luck with your new pede!


----------



## GTX460 (Sep 20, 2012)

Maybe, S.aztecorum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## krabbelspinne (Sep 20, 2012)

In my opinion, it is Sc. polymorpha. Sc. aztekorum is known for Mexico and has unusually long antennas with more than 30 articles....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenjewls (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not an expert but I've found hundreds of S. polymorpha, S. viridis and many S. heros in the wild.  I would say that whatever species this is, it's too big to be polymorpha and the head is too black.  Almost every color-scheme of polymorpha I have seen still had an orange head. I have never found a polymorpha with longer than 6" BL, and this "mystery" species has been reported over 7" BL.  I hope the mystery is solved soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## krabbelspinne (Sep 21, 2012)

Don`t mind size and colouration.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenjewls (Sep 26, 2012)

krabbelspinne said:


> Don`t mind size and colouration.....


This is the Southwestern US... there aren't many scolopendra species in the states.  After 30 years in the field I should be embarrassed if I can't ID our local centipedes by size/coloration. I am very familiar with S. viridis/S. polymorpha/S. heros and I am sure this is not polymorpha, or viridis, and if it is some type of heros they are new to California as of now.  I will leave it to the scientists with their microscopes to prove me right, and in time, they will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 26, 2012)

Greenjewls, krabbelspine has done exactly that and found no significant physical differences.  Molecular data may prove otherwise but we'll probably have to read it from our wheelchairs at the retirement home as the priority for this is pretty low for the folks that are paid to play.  As with other Scolopendrids like subspinipes, morsitans, etc., there are many colorforms that can and will deceive one into thinking they are a separate species.  Take a look at the 'aussie pedes' thread- there are a plethora of morsitans that look very different than their counterparts in Africa, Europe & other locales.  As for size, I have polymorpha from CA that have stayed quite small in comparison to some of the beasts from AZ.

Still, it's a beautiful animal and lends itself to dreams of new species crossing the artificial border and saying in a tiny voice, "Breed me!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 26, 2012)

Greenjewels: How many articles are there in the antennae of specimens you have? Can you post a quality photo of an antenna where anyone can count the articles? At this point Krabbe is reaching as much as you are since nobody confirmed or denied the feature he said would make the difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?201296-my-new-s.polymorpha/page3&p=1828419

Last time this was done the segment count was 28 w/ 11 being sparsely hirsute.  No one has confirmed the number of tarsal spines(leg 20) on their specimen, however.  aztecorum should have 2 to polymorpha's 1.  Since there is overlap in the segment count between the two species, that is probably not the best characteristic.  If the count on the sparsely hirsute was correct it would lean toward polymorpha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 26, 2012)

Breeding results between the typical form of polymorpha and this, whatever it is, would tell a lot ...if they mated of course, then more breeding of the offspring if it happened.  Somebody should try it, I'd try it if somebody sent me some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCPs (Sep 27, 2012)

I might find some this winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenjewls (Sep 30, 2012)

I have never seen one of these, whatever it is, in person.  I would love to see some good macro shots!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 30, 2012)

krabbelspinne said:


> Don`t mind size and colouration.....


i can't emphasize this enough!  for goodness sake, look at the name of polymorpha.  poly=many and morpha=shapes.

i have found every color on polymorpha except for purple. i found some that are quite blue. some with no black on them at all.  i found a brick red one.  green with yellow legs.  and some can get very big.  i had a big one that could stretch out and fully cross the back of my hand with segments overflowing each direction... maybe 5-6" Body Length.  i've also had some make viable eggs at under 3" BL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shag (Sep 30, 2012)

Here are some better photos, I finally got my camera charged. As you can see he seems to be missing the back 2 things I don't know what they are called rofl. I was thinking maybe he got them taken off by something trying to eat him but it's strange that they would be taken off so cleanly with no damage to his other body parts. Could it be possible he was born that way? Like a mutation or something? I have no idea I'm still new to this. I replaced his shitty wood chips with coconut fibers and I was wondering if this stuff is any good? He doesn't seem to be able to burrow in it and it gets stuck all over his body.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 30, 2012)

Those are called the rear legs (terminal or back legs too). They will grow back but the spines are usually different on a regenerated leg so they'd be likely worthless in identification.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenjewls (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah, they sure do come in many different colors, and the fact that viridis also comes in many different colors and looks similar makes it even more confusing.  I know you had a huge polymorpha, probably the biggest one ive ever seen, Mortal Sin.  A very nice specimen indeed!  Many of the specimen of this coloration found in California are probably as big or bigger than Mortal Sin was.  Of all the different colors of polymorpha that you have seen did any of them have a black head?



cacoseraph said:


> i can't emphasize this enough!  for goodness sake, look at the name of polymorpha.  poly=many and morpha=shapes.
> 
> i have found every color on polymorpha except for purple. i found some that are quite blue. some with no black on them at all.  i found a brick red one.  green with yellow legs.  and some can get very big.  i had a big one that could stretch out and fully cross the back of my hand with segments overflowing each direction... maybe 5-6" Body Length.  i've also had some make viable eggs at under 3" BL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shag (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey guys it's me again. I still have the centipede, it's been about a year now and hes doing great. It seems as though the centipede does not want to eat anymore and hasn't eaten anything for about 2 months now. Is this normal? Could he be getting ready to molt? Will upload some more pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Greenjewls (Aug 8, 2013)

probably in pre-molt.  did it clear a space out under it's hide?


----------

